# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Honestly, what is so wrong with going bald???

## FlightTL

I'm a full Norwood 6 slick bald. It is emotionally painful, but I have to ask,



What is so wrong with going bald???



I mean these guys handled it well:
https://sites.google.com/site/theseb...narebeautiful/

----------


## baldozer

> I'm a full Norwood 6 slick bald. It is emotionally painful, but I have to ask,
> 
> 
> 
> What is so wrong with going bald???
> 
> 
> 
> I mean these guys handled it well:
> https://sites.google.com/site/theseb...narebeautiful/


 I agree, sometimes people over-exaggerate things. You may lose 1 or 2 points by being bald, but its not a very drastic change. You can still look handsome with it.

----------


## 8868alex

If you are fine with it, all power to you. Whilst I recognise that there are those who look good with it, please don't expect a positive reaction to that rallying cry.

----------


## BigThinker

> What is so wrong with going bald???


 For me it's a matter of two things, and they're intertwined:
1.) having hair gives me an edge over guys without hair, as far as looks are concerned.  Also, I have weird shaped head.  So it would be extra negative for me to go bald
2.) most girls my age (25) prefer guys with hair to guys without hair -- generally speaking of course.  If most girls prefer their guy to have hair, then I prefer to have hair.  Similar to how we guys have preferences/expectations of girls in order to be interested.

I have no shame in being superficial and wanting to look my best, and I expect that in girls that interest me.  It sucks that that is how the world works, but I'm willing to roll with the punches.

----------


## Aames

It forever lowers your beauty. And, please, stop posting Vin Diesel, Jason Statham, etc. as examples of men rocking a shaved head. These people have millions of dollars and incredibly high status. Even if you were to look exactly like them, women would not pine after you as they do them. The average person needs every edge they can get, and hair is a huge one.

----------


## Tracy C

> What is so wrong with going bald???


 If you can accept it and move with your life, there is nothing wrong with it at all.  There should be no reason for any man to feel he absolutely must do something about it if it does not bother him to be bald.  Millions of men have gone bald for thousands of years and they turned out just fine.  In reality, most men do not want to be bothered with doing anything about their hair loss and they simply accept it and move on with their lives.

Balding is only a problem if a man cannot deal with it emotionally.  If he is not equipped to deal with it, there is absolutely nothing wrong with him doing something about it if he wants to.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I think most men hate going bald because they simply know that they look much better with a full head of hair.  That's the simple answer.  I agree with baldozer that sometimes people tend to over-exaggerate things.  I mean, it seems like half of the people on here; most people would not even notice that they were losing their hair to begin with.  Tracy, I disagree that most men simply do not want to be bothered with treating their hair loss.  Quite the opposite.  I think that most men are just completely dissatisfied with today's limited and major-invasive options for treating their hair loss.

----------


## baldozer

> I think that most men are just completely dissatisfied with today's limited and major-invasive options for treating their hair loss.


 I totally agree with you. Oral drugs are always a risk to your health. If you are taking them for treating fatal diseases like diabetes or hypertension, its understandable (even in those cases I would first try to control them by exercise and diet before taking oral drugs), but risking your health for hair, men like me won't do it. Imagine, if you get insomnia as a side effect, what a nightmare that would be! I would take sound sleep and health any day over hair!

----------


## FlightTL

> Imagine, if you get insomnia as a side effect, what a nightmare that would be!


 No pun intended!




----------
On a serious note, I knew a guy in high school who started loosing it the same time i did. Difference between him and me. He didn't let hair loss bother him. The moment he hit Norwood 3, he started clipping it all off, and has led a successful and happy life.

----------


## BigThinker

I agree with Tracy that if you genuinely don't care, there is nothing innately wrong with being bald.  I do disagree that it's strictly "emotional" , and that guys who don't want to lose their hair are suffering from emotional instability -- I'm assuming that's what she's insinuating, but I'll let her define if she wishes.  I think it permeates all facets of health, even physical (the itch is annoying as all hell).  One could even argue it permeates physical health because of how some women view it as sickly and undesirable genetically.  It's a mental health thing for me (if that's separable from emotional health anyways).  I _feel_ good when I _look_ good.  I feed off the feeling of catching womens' eyes.  I feed off the feeling of being able to look a girl in the eyes with pure confidence and throw a smirk.  I just don't see that same mental fortitude and confidence without hair -- who knows until I'm actually bald though.

Like DPH said, "I think most men hate going bald because they simply know that they look much better with a full head of hair. That's the simple answer."  That's it in a nutshell.  I want to look my best, especially since I'm in the physical prime of my life.  I refuse to not combat hair loss.  I've known the feeling of having a girl think your hair is thick and handsome, and it sucks to lose it.  I've heard girls literally say my roommate's hair is _so_ thick with charm in their voice, and it kills to not have that little piece of aesthetics anymore.  Hair _matters_.  To what degree it matters varies between social scene, culture, and individual preference.

Regarding what Aames said, +1.  I agree fully.  I won't look like Jason Statham or Vin Diesel bald, so it's asinine to sugarcoat hair loss by presenting those anomalous examples

----------


## baldozer

> I agree with Tracy that if you genuinely don't care, there is nothing innately wrong with being bald.  I do disagree that it's strictly "emotional" , and that guys who don't want to lose their hair are suffering from emotional instability -- I'm assuming that's what she's insinuating, but I'll let her define if she wishes.  I think it permeates all facets of health, even physical (the itch is annoying as all hell).  One could even argue it permeates physical health because of how some women view it as sickly and undesirable genetically.  It's a mental health thing for me (if that's separable from emotional health anyways).  I _feel_ good when I _look_ good.  I feed off the feeling of catching womens' eyes.  I feed off the feeling of being able to look a girl in the eyes with pure confidence and throw a smirk.  I just don't see that same mental fortitude and confidence without hair -- who knows until I'm actually bald though.
> 
> Like DPH said, "I think most men hate going bald because they simply know that they look much better with a full head of hair. That's the simple answer."  That's it in a nutshell.  I want to look my best, especially since I'm in the physical prime of my life.  I refuse to not combat hair loss.  I've known the feeling of having a girl think your hair is thick and handsome, and it sucks to lose it.  I've heard girls literally say my roommate's hair is _so_ thick with charm in their voice, and it kills to not have that little piece of aesthetics anymore.  Hair _matters_.  To what degree it matters varies between social scene, culture, and individual preference.
> 
> Regarding what Aames said, +1.  I agree fully.  I won't look like Jason Statham or Vin Diesel bald, so it's asinine to sugarcoat hair loss by presenting those anomalous examples


 I get stares from women even though I'm bald, but recently I had been walking around with a beanie hat, because I am visiting a place where the whether is cold, and guess what, I was getting a lot of stares from girls, feels good man  :Smile: ! 

Sometimes I wonder, why the solution for baldness is not just simply putting some kind of a hat on. The only important thing is the hairline. Why baldness is such a big deal, I don't understand, when it can be so easily hidden. At least, its not like fat or short, which can't be hidden. OK, if you are short, you can wear lifts, but your proportions would still look small, but a bald man can easily create an artificial hairline with a hat. You can see some rock singers donning a cap all the time, such as the singers from AC/DC and Scorpions.

----------


## BigThinker

I don't doubt that.  Being 25 though, it's fun being the young dude at work with smooth skin, naturally agreeable build, thick hair (previously), sense of fashion, overall good looks.  I was ugly, skinny, and far less fashionable until age 22/23.  Not going back.

I do agree that it won't be impossible to continue catching glances and maintaining confidence without hair, but it'll be a considerable and undesirable buffer to the penetration of my looks and overall presentation.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

Most care about hairloss because of society and thinking women/men wont find them attractive yes maybe you do look better with hair but still i bet if bald became the new fashion most would drop their wigs pills etc in a heart beat...people these days just care way to much about what others think some women/men like bald people and some dont beauty is in the eye off the beholder its that simple...you shouldnt look like anything for anyone you should look how YOU want to look...if you want hair cause you generally want hair then by all means do what you can to get it back but if you are doing it to please the opposite sex etc then......

----------


## burtandernie

I have seen time and time again people talking about MPB and I have yet to hear anything good about it. Every guy I know balding is not real happy with it so I dont know analyze that how you will. Hair is certainly a desirable thing to have and makes you look younger if your hair is exceptional for your age. justin beiber is the classic example of what girls want and even older girls still prefer that its just most guys have lost a lot hair as they age. Like the dumb doctors telling people to get a mature hairline and its just normal. Not really everyone has that I know many men that dont so if your balding its just a disadvantage on top of any others you have. Most people have flaws and MPB is just one more for the pile

----------


## baldozer

> I have seen time and time again people talking about MPB and I have yet to hear anything good about it. Every guy I know balding is not real happy with it so I dont know analyze that how you will. Hair is certainly a desirable thing to have and makes you look younger if your hair is exceptional for your age. justin beiber is the classic example of what girls want and even older girls still prefer that its just most guys have lost a lot hair as they age. Like the dumb doctors telling people to get a mature hairline and its just normal. Not really everyone has that I know many men that dont so if your balding its just a disadvantage on top of any others you have. Most people have flaws and MPB is just one more for the pile


 
Ok, but why is that baldness is much more prevalent amongst caucasian race, which is the best looking and smartest race. You wont find bald men amongst ugly south indians for example.It seems to affect good looking people more.

----------


## Tracy C

> I'm assuming that's what she's insinuating, but I'll let her define if she wishes.


 That is NOT what I am insinuating.

No matter hat I say, you guys insist on taking anything and everything I say in a negative way.  I give up on you guys.  You are hopeless.

----------


## burtandernie

> Ok, but why is that baldness is much more prevalent amongst caucasian race, which is the best looking and smartest race. You wont find bald men amongst ugly south indians for example.It seems to affect good looking people more.


 Just genes why do caucasians have different gene pools then south indians? I dont know if anyone knows that answer you might have to go back thousands of years and look at population migrations and geographic areas where they lived. It might be people on different continents or from different ethnicity just have different gene pools because they tend to reproduce with others of the same race so generally more people of that race happen to get those genes such as lack of MPB genes. There are always exceptions I see baldness in men from all walks of life.

----------


## BigThinker

> That is NOT what I am insinuating.
> 
> No matter hat I say, you guys insist on taking anything and everything I say in a negative way.  I give up on you guys.  You are hopeless.


 Because I cautiously and defensively said I couldn't speak on your behalf, explicitly said I was reading into your words, and opened the opportunity to expand on your limited and mildly misleading statement? How inconsiderate of me.

----------


## Tracy C

Honestly, I could say "have a nice day" and you guys would not only interpret it as a negative - but you would take in the most negative way possible.  There is no point in trying anymore.

----------


## john2399

Baldness sucks period. Why is there like a thread everyday saying why do we hate being bald? The fact you are thinking of it means you hate it.

----------


## aim4hair

> Ok, but why is that baldness is much more prevalent amongst *caucasian race, which is the best looking and smartest race*. You wont find bald men amongst *ugly south indians* for example.It seems to affect good looking people more.


 And you accuse Highlander of being racist you hypocrite ****

----------


## StuckInARut

Sick of reading all the racist rhetoric on this site...

----------


## Proper

Theres a difference when you are a bald celebrity and a bald normal person. The difference is money and status. And unless you have the facial features and the headshape to look good bald, you will not look good bald. Sure you may find the one or two person that finds baldness attractive but now the chances of you living a full life has diminishes greatly in the area of social dating. Women who most likely will date or even marry you for being bald is as classified:

The rich girl who just wants to try out all sorts of different guys just cause she can.

The innocent girl who lies to herself that she doesnt care about your baldness but deep down inside, doesnt like it but cant be picky cause she tells herself shes a nice person.

The heavy mileage girl whos been with every guy on the face of the earth and cant find anyone else to take her because of her loose lips.

The turning 40 girls whos desperate and just wants to settle with the next guy that looks at her.

These are just some examples but there are many more. Anyways dont take this seriously. Its mainly a negative point of my feelings towards the opposite sex. Maybe I just have issues but damn. 

But in all seriousness, its not really that big of a deal. I just believe having hair for me, is basically like an accessory. I like having accessories to enhance the overall appearance and just cause I dont have one doesnt mean I cant improve it in other areas such as dressing slick as **** and then eyeing a person with hair up and down and spit on the floor in front of their dirty worn out shoes and addressing how their pants are oversized.

----------


## Proper

> Ok, but why is that baldness is much more prevalent amongst caucasian race, which is the best looking and smartest race. You wont find bald men amongst ugly south indians for example.It seems to affect good looking people more.


 Sounds like youve been living under a ****ing rock you little inbreed.

----------


## rlbrown68

Nothing! Bald is sexxy!

----------


## burtandernie

If you dont mind being bald why are you are discussing this? Your cured then its a purely cosmetic problem.

----------


## jamesst11

Some people look good bald, and some don't, it's simple, end of argument.  Justin Bieber is a friggin calvin klein model... but have you seen a picture of him bald?  It would just be devastating if you've lived your entire life looking a certain way, being totally comfortable in your image and attracting women and then just look completely different bald.  People don't recognize it, but that's the sole reason we are all on here... the fear of that happening.

----------


## justbreezy

I think it's just the issue that you can't grow hair anymore or that when you do it's aesthetically disappointing. I think the male population is increasingly becoming more image conscious. Including myself. In fact from 12-21 i always used to shave my hair with a 0/1 guard. It's only the last 5 years that i decided to grow my hair and found that i could maintain it, personally people have told me i look better with hair. It's just an awful feeling to lose it and to be helpless losing it.

Infact, i'll look fine without it at a level 1 or 0. I'll probably stop obsessing, save my money, improve my fitness and self consciousness by just going to the gym and getting in better shape. Who knows in 6 years maybe we will have a cure.

----------


## Dimoxynil

> I think it's just the issue that you can't grow hair anymore or that when you do it's aesthetically disappointing. I think the male population is increasingly becoming more image conscious. Including myself. In fact from 12-21 i always used to shave my hair with a 0/1 guard. It's only the last 5 years that i decided to grow my hair and found that i could maintain it, personally people have told me i look better with hair. It's just an awful feeling to lose it and to be helpless losing it.
> 
> Infact, i'll look fine without it at a level 1 or 0. I'll probably stop obsessing, save my money, improve my fitness and self consciousness by just going to the gym and getting in better shape. Who knows in 6 years maybe we will have a cure.


 If your cool with shaving your head would you ever consider SMP ? 

There's nothing really wrong with going bald it's just my peers haven't lost their hair to nearly the same extent. I think it makes you re-adjust your life in certain ways.

----------


## burtandernie

id rather not readjust my life and just keep my hair instead. Almost everyone cares what they look like its human nature so its silly to tell someone what they should or should not want.I think MPB is just largely a big sign of getting older and aging. Most guys that kept NW 1 until they were 40 would look very young for their age probably because most men dont so it stands out more.
Everyone has their own reasons, but its a sign of aging for sure and certainly makes someone look older just like wrinkles. Most people dont like or want wrinkles either

----------

